# Dog Pregnancy ?



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone see dog not showing at day 49 ? Nipples look more pronounced ( maybe) and abdomen may be a little tighter. Surgical AI with fresh, vet said count was satisfactory. Old but proven stud and maiden 6.5 yr old bitch, vet said uterus looked good. X-ray scheduled next week. Guess I want someone to "honestly" say they have seen dog still hide pregnancy this late. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe be only one or two pups? I had a singleton litter and the bitch didn't look pregnant at all.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Normally when I don't think they are pregnant at 6 weeks they are not. 6 weeks is my magic number. You would have a "bloom" on the aureole (that softness around the nipple ) of the nipple by 6 weeks , not just the nipple it self , ...pretty sure you are out of luck , but IT might be a singleton.... good luck


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you progesterone test?


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Did progesterone testing (5 test total) which resulted in a reading of three on Christmas eve and a eight (if I remember correctly) on the day after Christmas (tues) - AI on thurs. Seems there would be more sign at this point but again scheduled scan to see.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

One of my girls had a litter of 4 last Summer and if not for the fact that her mammaries were swollen the last 2 weeks, I would have sworn she didn't take. Very little abdominal swelling at all. An x-ray at 55 days showed 3 puppies and maybe a 4th. Your x-ray should tell the tale, unless she is having a singleton. Sometimes they don't show up.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Had one miss with AI Frozen, then had her take the next time, the differences were pretty evident. I'd say you should see something by now and she probably missed. She could be going through a false pregnancy, mine did that when she missed, she seemed pregnant for a time then nothing as it progressed. Still a miss might be preferable to a singleton, they usually require a c-section.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember one of our female Goldens didn't really show until about 2 weeks before the pups were here. The vet even said she was not pregnant at about the 6 week point. Had we not been watching her abdomen rolling around with the pups moving inside as she was lying next the fireplace one night, we would not have known until the day they showed up. She had 8 pups in that litter.

Good Luck,

Mark


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

I also had a singleton puppy and you really can't tell. Even two pups don't show as they can be tucked under the rib cage. You do need the x-ray to be sure.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. It is day 50 and maybe I'm trying to convince myself but she looks a little more like something is happening. Stomach area seems fuller and nipples may be a little puffer as well as the outward "female plumbing". She is a fit 55-60 pound field bred female and if it is so she is hiding it to the last days. I will post what we find out at the scan next week. Again thanks for the replies thus far to the inquiry.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I've had ones that didn't show until about 10 or 12 days before they whelped, and I've also had females that looked pregnant, but weren't. All females go through false pregnancies to an extent; that is, the body prepares for puppies whether or not she's been bred. Some simply have more prounounced outward signs than others. Had a female ultrasounded last year that reabsorbed the fetuses. We would not have known the breeding had taken except for the ultrasound which showed the empty sacs.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Day 58 from ovulation - local vet says don't feel any pups , dont waste money on x-ray. Can get little milk and may be little rear discharge. So looks like a miss on the surgical AI ! It was a long drive a day after Christmas (10 Hr) for a visit with a elderly FC ... regret it didn't work.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

There's no way I'd not do an xray to confirm at this stage. If there's only one or two pups, they can't always be felt and bitches often won't go into labor on their own with a very small litter either. I'd much, much rather be sure, than sorry.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Kim - This is a 55 pound female does seem that you could feel pup at this stage, but now you have me questioning whether i should have gotten x-ray. If there are any there they are hiding!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Listen to Kim. You are risking your dog's life.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I've had vets (and myself) be wrong before, both with saying a bitch was, and saying she wasn't. It just isn't worth the risk to me to not confirm, with a simple, cheap xray.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 4 beautiful pups that I could not even tell my female was pregnant. She is a 75 pound gal and is big. She carried the pups so high that she did not even get any signs of being pregnant. 4 days before whelping she started nesting and I moved her to whelping box. Next morning had 4 beautiful BIG pups. They weighed all over a pound and a few ounces. I would follow Kim's advice as your dog may be carring high which is hard to detect with palpation.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Well here is the next chapter to the story...probably could start with folks told me so....but let me start by saying I'm sitting in my den with a snoring, groggy, gaseous female (new Mom) and a 3 hr old female pup (beautiful black addition) on heating pad. Last week when vet said no need for x-ray just a false pregnancy, I got some good advise from folks which made me have questions, even spoke with AI vet and was thinking old stud was probably missing link and we just missed. (DIDN"T GET X-ray) But everyday since I've watched and prodded the dam, well this am still felt something wasn't right so called vet and got squeezed in for wife to take dog in for X-ray. You guessed it, 1 pup on scan but still could feel pup and only about 1lb weight gain in week 58. _ to 60lb. Vet gets on speaker phone with me as I was training at my kennel and says wait to monday and if does not come natural we will do C-section on Monday. I get on phone with AI and another local vet who think with ovulation day count being at 65 that Monday is way late. Scramble to get C-section arranged with vet and we get on same page. He starts procedure at quitting time with myself, my wife, and 6 yr old waiting, After awhile comes out and says hope you wanted black female (choc female bred to Black Choc factor Male). Not sure all the morals of the story because there are quite a few, but certainly glad everyone is good at this moment ...and now you can pour on the nursery suggestions on a 1 pup litter thats if you get pass that "I told u so" !!! Check pictures out on Will Do Kennels facebook page of newborn.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Nobody is happy to say, I told you so.
Just glad mom and pup are doing well. Good job, not waiting till Monday.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I get asked all the time when I have females big as a house with pups if I did an x-ray....most times not....but its when I don't think there are pups or suspect there are few that I do the x-rays. With small litters, 63 days from ovulation and if they have not whelped, then its a C-section. Sometimes they don't have enough hormones to go into labor. Glad everything turned out ok. Remember to keep that baby warm. With no siblings to dogpile with, she could get cold quite easily.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Glad you kept a sharp eye on her and went with your gut at the end, probably saved yourself and your dog some misery. Hope mom and pup do well with no more drama!


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Some of the things I did for my singleton puppy:
Most important keep her warm
Put plenty of stuffed animals in the whelping box for her to snuggle with
When her eyes open put a mirror in the box for her
I brought interactive Human baby toys for the puppy to play with
See if you can find a litter about the same age to socialize the puppy with

So happy things turned out well for you!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> Some of the things I did for my singleton puppy:
> Most important keep her warm
> Put plenty of stuffed animals in the whelping box for her to snuggle with
> When her eyes open put a mirror in the box for her
> ...


One other thing to be on guard for is to make sure the pup doesn't get fat, lazy & become a "swimmer"


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

It was a very long night last night ...crying pup and a mom that was not sure why this small thing was beside her. Dam seems to be more acceptable to pup today. The pup seems to be latching on but still a good bit of paw peddle pumping and some disgruntal noises as she attempts to nurse. Still see some ribs and the small rear-end look to the pup. We are allowing her to nurse about every 2 hrs or so and she is attempting to do so for quite awhile when she does.. Vet mentioned the "swimmer: syndrome. I also asked about trying to get pup working only with a couple of tits but he said use all, seems the rear ones are a little more traumitized from the surgery. I appreciate the suggestions and hope we can get her through next few days.Thanks again Ralph Ardis, Will-Do Kennels


----------

